# Shockwave Flash Plugin Crashing



## ratgar (May 31, 2009)

I'm having a problem with Flash player crashing on certain websites. Ustream.tv used to crash my browser all the time, but now the front page is fine (they probably changed something, but the problem still remains), but I still can't go to a channel page and view a stream. Liveleak crashes as well as going onto the Facebook video app and trying to capture video from my webcam, among other sites.

This is some issue with Flash player. I have tryied going to ustream on all my browsers that I have installed (Opera, Firefox, K-Meleon, Internet Explorer and Chrome). Chrome has a nifty little thing in it that doesn't crash the whole browser when something goes wrong and for me it says "The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash". Youtube, for example still does work. It is only on a few certain sites that my browser crashes. My other computer doesn't have these issues with Flash Player. 

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling Flash Player many times, but to no avail. I have no idea what I could do. Help?


----------



## ratgar (May 31, 2009)

This guy is also having the same problems I am: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/436211


----------



## habs4life (Jun 18, 2009)

uninstall flash, clear cookies, temp files in your browser, re-install, takes some sleeping pills, wake up in the morning and see if it worked


----------



## faust1 (Feb 10, 2010)

was wandering here and there to solve this menace,, luckily the following solution worked well for me; 

* Run ********* scan for active-x, file associations and other registry errors largely behind such crashes.

* Try to uninstall the current flash player version. (Read this official guide to uninstall flash plugin: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html


* Use official uninstaller tool to remove all flash elements from your computer.

* After completing the above task download flash player 9 instead of the latest version. However, latest version is preferred. for latest version visit this link: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ 
Sometimes there are intricate browser flash conflicts and changing the versions is often helpful. 

* if you are having problems while installing flash then read this stuff: 
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/191/tn_19166.html

* Update your sound drivers if possible since the videos may simply crash or freeze because of the corrupted or missing drivers.

1) Open Device Manager

2) Find the sound-card device

3) Remember the name of the device

4) Uninstall it. 

5) After doing this restart your system and update the drivers if they are not automatically updated.


----------

